# Betty's weekend groom



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The result of this weekends grooming course. Betty was panting a lot prior to the groom so went shorter. I don't really like it but it's kinder to her.
Bit of a pom pom head...but can blame that on the instructor who took over at that point - never mind it will grow!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I think she looks lovely! I know it sounds silly but I think she looks like a girl. She has a very pretty look about her xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's funny the amount of people that have said that about her looking like a girl...I wonder why??


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks stunning, I can't see a pom pom head!  xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

If I hadn't known this weekend I'd definitely have said Betty was a girl too 

I like her cut - she looks gorgeous and very feminine.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin how can you say you dont like it .. she is beautiful and I just want to cuddle her ... so much better for this heatwave we are having for all of 3 days ha ha ha .. I am sure it won't last we are talking UK weather here ... 

Betty you look lovely ... I know your daddy loves the long curls .. but you show him how you can work it with your shorter coat   ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and very cuddly


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Colin how can you say you dont like it .. she is beautiful and I just want to cuddle her ... so much better for this heatwave we are having for all of 3 days ha ha ha .. I am sure it won't last we are talking UK weather here ...
> 
> Betty you look lovely ... I know your daddy loves the long curls .. but you show him how you can work it with your shorter coat   ...


You know us men...we like long hair!! And BTW - the picture was taken yesterday at Barton on Sea NOT Hayling Island before I get any funny comments


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats not Betty!!!!! Far too neat and tidy to be her.......I bet she found some mud asap!!!
She looks fab Colin, well done you!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Thats not Betty!!!!! Far too neat and tidy to be her.......I bet she found some mud asap!!!
> She looks fab Colin, well done you!


Funny you should say that... there was a pool of water on the beach ( at the cliff edge ) which had ORANGE water in it.... you've guessed the rest!!!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Betty looks great you have made a good job of it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks perfect to me! Maybe it's her colour that makes her look more feminine - although she is vey pretty. Everyone seems to assume Biscuit's a girl as they think he has a pretty coat!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> She looks perfect to me! Maybe it's her colour that makes her look more feminine - although she is vey pretty. Everyone seems to assume Biscuit's a girl as they think he has a pretty coat!


Ahh poor Biscuit - perhaps you need to grow his beard longer


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> You know us men...we like long hair!! And BTW - the picture was taken yesterday at Barton on Sea NOT Hayling Island before I get any funny comments


ooh you spoilt sport 

That's not Betty...that dog is clean and not a speck of mud! 

Seriously, you've done a fab job and it will give the shaved patch a chance to catch up.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> You know us men...we like long hair!! And BTW - the picture was taken yesterday at Barton on Sea NOT Hayling Island before I get any funny comments


I understand and know exactly what men are like about longer locks ... but these men have to be willing to get the knots and matts out too lol ... just pictured my hubby combing my hair for hours and hours .. naaaa I will keep it medium length, dont fancy him pulling my hair ... 

Barton on Sea ... oh you are such a beach boy Colin    giggling here ... me, no, I would never make any funny comments about your trips to seaside he he he ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely as usual, she'll feel alot better now she's taken off her winter coat, just hope the winter does nt come back, great job x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I understand and know exactly what men are like about longer locks ... but these men have to be willing to get the knots and matts out too lol ... just pictured my hubby combing my hair for hours and hours .. naaaa I will keep it medium length, dont fancy him pulling my hair ...
> 
> Barton on Sea ... oh you are such a beach boy Colin    giggling here ... me, no, I would never make any funny comments about your trips to seaside he he he ...


It's hard top see from the photo ( taken on my Blackberry so not very good) but
Betty now has an Apricot stripe all the way down her back ( I call it her go faster stripe)... on the plus side her pink face has almost vanished...Betty the Chameleon!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Betty looks gorgeous and I love her pom pom head - great photo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Betty looks fab, you've done a great job with her!!

X


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

She looks lovely, I still keep looking at Dexter and seeing bits I missed.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> She looks lovely, I still keep looking at Dexter and seeing bits I missed.


Me too, lots of lumps and bumps I'm afraid and she still has that slightly spiky 'just cut' look. 
I think you did an amazing job with Dexter - especially considering how much you had to do


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you do an excellent job with Betty's grooming, she's showing off her new look with pride. 

Bet Barton on Sea was fa in the sunshine, despite Betty getting herself into mischieve with the orange puddle.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> The result of this weekends grooming course. Betty was panting a lot prior to the groom so went shorter. I don't really like it but it's kinder to her.
> Bit of a pom pom head...but can blame that on the instructor who took over at that point - never mind it will grow!!!


She looks gorgeous


----------

